# My BFN



## FJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Take:
1 NHS ICSI and 2 bastocysts transferred
Acupuncture (approx £1000 worth)
Nutritionist advice
Chinese herbs for DH
Zita West Supplements for me and DH
Essential Fatty Acids for me
No alcohol
No caffeine
One Zita West book 
One Zita West IVF Cd listened to many times for positive visualisations
Switch to Filtered water (as recommended by Zita West)
Switch to organic dairy products
Protein powder
Yoga
Stopping strenuous exercise after EC
No hot baths after transfer 
Resting for 3 days post transfer
and the list goes on ....................................................
and what did I get my period starting on day 6 post transfer and a BFN


----------



## harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

No words can really offer you comfort - this happened to me. Did all the 'right things too' - organic, no alcohol, visulalistation, zita west, accupuncture. We are trying again next period. Still can't believe it - especially when counting days of how pregnant I would be.

We are grieving as we have lost a loved-for one.

Take some time out - I felt awful weeks afterwards and didn't sleep and kept waking up tired (as though I'd been up all night. If you have a counsellor at the clinic whom you 'click with' see them, don't keep feelings bottled in - and try to continue to smile when you see other people / friends with children (try not to stop and think why them and not me).

Love Harmony xxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh hun.  hard isnt it. you think you do everything right and it still doesnt work.

ive had 3 goes, all BFN, and each time i have done things completly different than time before.....it still didnt work! 

you try to do the best and just feel it still dont work.      i know how it feels.


----------

